# N&M Sportsman's Adventures;Native Management Buck hunts



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Here on the Middle Coast fishing is in full swing. Summertime patterns are remaining steady, and good fish are being caught daily. I have reported on fish from the grass flats to the surf, and with the weather patterns cooperating with no big weather changes, finding these fish near the same area day in and day out remains constant. Now, late August and September we can expect to see a change, as small cool fronts slowly chip away at hot water temperatures. Like every year this will cause trout and redfish to change their diets and feeding patterns.

Along with this, N&M Sportsman's Adventures will be shifting gears, and even though it is a full time operation some final preparations will be taking place In late August early September, as N&M Sportsman's Adventures gears up for Deer hunting season. On our family ranch our deer census counts will be due to TP&W for our MLD permits. We will be shredding right-aways, filling feeders, setting up trail cams, as well as daylight observations to see how the genetics in our native deer herd have fared from the springtime rains.

Deer hunting is not our business, it's our passion. We try to provide hunts to a wide range of hunters at an affordable price. From the first time hunter and the father/son or father/daughter groups, we want to provide a family experience that will be talked about for years to come. We have many different methods to harvest a mature management whitetail. When the deer are in full rut, rattling and stalking is a very exciting and proven method.

If you want a family atmosphere, beautiful scenery, abundant wildlife, and the chance to harvest a first class management buck. Contact N&M Sportsman's Adventures today and make your reservation.

Here's a management buck preview.


----------

